# Recipes



## irishbunny (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering if someone good with rabbit nutrition read through these recipe and tell me if they are ok, I want to make them for Christmas for the buns and give them as pressies to my friends buns.




(Taken from Rabbit.org)
* This a treat. Give sparingly!

1 small carrot, pureed
1/2 banana, mashed until really creamy
1 tbsp honey
1/4 cup rabbit pellets, ground finely in a coffee grinder
1/4 cup whole wheat flour

Mix pureed carrot, banana and honey in a medium bowl. Add pellet powder and whole wheat flour. Mix until blended. Knead in your hands for 1-2 minutes. Roll out the "dough" in 1/8- to 1/4-inch thick layers between sheets of plastic wrap. Cut into small cookies (about 3/4 inch across). Place cut shapes onto a parchment paper covered cookie sheet. Bake at 325 degrees for about 30 minutes (check to make sure they are not browning too much). Turn off the heat and let the cookies sit in the warm oven for an hour or so. 

Carrot Cookies

1/2 cup dry oatmeal
1/2 cup wheat flour
1/2 cup carrot, grind finely
1/4 cup water

Put oatmeal, wheat flour, carrot, then water in the bowl. Mix until smooth and somewhat creamy. On a cookie sheet, get a spoon and scoop the mixture and create make individual little balls until there are no more in the bowl. Bake 350Âº for 15 minutes or until golden brown. Give around 1 or 2 treats to your rabbit and refrigerate the rest for later uses.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 8, 2008)

I would say they are both ok if you take the honey out of the top recipe, there really isnt any need for it aside from sweetness and since there is banana in it I dont think that would be a problem!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks, I'll do a trial run and see what they turn out like.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 9, 2008)

What cute recipe ideas! That's so nice of you to make these for your bunnies and your friends . The 1st recipe might need some added water, it looks like it might be too dry.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> What cute recipe ideas! That's so nice of you to make these for your bunnies and your friends . The 1st recipe might need some added water, it looks like it might be too dry.


Thanks, I'll probably get little gift boxes for them, I have two friends who have bunnies one friend has Ms.Bunny and the other breeds nethies so I'll make some for the doe and buck, Wiggles and Twiggles and the two older babies. So cookies for7 bunnies lol.


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmm, thosesound like some good recipes. I'll have to go on the Rabbits.org and look around. 

I'll have to make something for my bunnies on Christmas that I usually dont give them...



Karlee


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

The recipe that I use for Berry-Boo's treats is equal parts of:
- ground-up hay
- ground feed pellets
- ground-up oats
- applesauce (unsweetened stuff)

It looks gross, but she loves it. You just mash that stuff into a thick paste and roll it out on some parchment paper and bake it. I have the exact times, but they are in the kitchen, and I am in the bedroom  It comes out as one giant cookie, but you break it/crumble it into smaller bits.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 10, 2008)

Adding applesauce is an excellent idea! I never even thought of that, doh. I might have to whip some of these up too.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll warn you, they smell really... "funny" when you cook them. I didn't know what are roommate was joking about when he sniffed near the oven. Weirdo.

Here are the baking instructions for my recipe, if you're interested.

Ingredients:
1/4 cup applesauce 
1/4 cup ground-up pellets
1/4 cup ground-up hay (the stuff at the bottom of the bag works well)
1/4 cut ground oats

Directions:
- Grind-up dry ingredients in a coffee grinder (blender is an OK substitute).
- Mix all ingredients together until fairly thick (not in blender).
- Roll mixture out between two sheets of waxed paper (less than 1/4 inch thick (1/2 centimeter)).
- Rub extra pellet powder on to absorb extra moisture (both sides). 
- Bake for 30 minutes at 350*F (177*C roughly); flip, then bake for 30 more minutes.
- Turn off oven, and allow treat "cookie" to cool in oven (as the oven cools).
- Break the giant cookie into smaller, bite-sized pieces.

I've tried to make this recipe work where you can make the cookies look a little "prettier" but the paste/dough just doesn't work that way. They basically look like broken chips when they are broken apart. Berry-Boo goes nuts for them. She hears the container and ZOOM! she's at the front of the cage, smooshing her nose through the bars.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Not a problem  Those are the only ones that I have tried making. I'm lazy


----------



## Becca (Dec 10, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Thanks, I'll do a trial run and see what they turn out like.


I've made the top one before (without the honey) though we don't have a coffee grinder thing so we had to do it with a rolling pin LOL it took agggeeess to grind the pellets.

They went down a treat!!!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 10, 2008)

Becca wrote:


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I'll do a trial run and see what they turn out like.
> ...



Heres a tip, boil the carrots and then puree them, put the pellets and banana mash in and the pellets will adbsorb extra water and will be able to be mashed, then add the rest of the ingredients. Much easier


----------



## HeatherMarie (Dec 10, 2008)

my bunnies thank you both for the three recipes I just snatched  I've been experimenting in the kitchen trying to make them a healthy treat, it's nice to have directions lol they all sound so good (for buns lol)


----------



## Becca (Dec 10, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


Now you tell me :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, I'll try making some this weekend before giving them as presents.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

I throw the pellets in my blender and let them pop around for awhile. For the most part, they get ground-up. There are little chunks left, but I leave them and think of them as the "chocolate chips" in the cookie


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh ya I also wanted to ask is it ok to use the food with all the coloured bits in it? They don't sell plain pellets in my town.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

You double-posting fiend! lol j/k

That's what I always fed Toby (pellets with little colored bits). I was told by people on here that they aren't good for regular food. What I did for awhile was pick out all of the little bits and give them sparingly as treats. Some foods have little grains in them, and I know those are bad. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha, Oops sorry about that, ok thanks.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 10, 2008)

Becca wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Becca wrote:
> ...



Yep, because I'm mean ! But nah, I only found out a week ago when I attempted them. Notice I say "attempted" rather then "made" 

As for the food, pick the kind with the grass pellets in and use the pellets, they are basically hay and grass made into one usually. 

Editted because I apparently think rabbits eat "found" rather then food!


----------



## KookieKing (Dec 10, 2008)

Your recipes in the oven now, I'm sure my rabbits will love it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KookieKing (Dec 11, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I'll warn you, they smell really... "funny" when you cook them. I didn't know what are roommate was joking about when he sniffed near the oven. Weirdo.
> 
> Here are the baking instructions for my recipe, if you're interested.
> 
> ...


Sorry I thought I quoted late night. My rabbits loved your recipe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2009)

I made the top one today (minus the honey) and instead of making it into cookies I put it in a cake tin and I am using it as a birthday cake for Dippy tomorrow  I'll post pictures when I've done!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool, can't wait for pics. I made the cookies.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 2, 2009)

You can use other things instead of apples or bananas. Pureeing veggies works too. Other fruits or veggies can work. Fruit cups are a good amount to use for one bathc of cookies. 

My buns go crazy for the treats.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 10, 2009)

my bun loves the cookes


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 10, 2009)

*KookieKing wrote: *


> Sorry I thought I quoted late night. My rabbits loved your recipe. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome!


----------

